# Outdoor sump pumps



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is the 90th time I have provided a receptacle for a sump pump pit where the cord sticks out AFG and just long enough to make it to the outlet. Today, is the first time I ever had the sump pumps inspected and failed inspection. Wanna guess why.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> This is the 90th time I have provided a receptacle for a sump pump pit where the cord sticks out AFG and just long enough to make it to the outlet. Today, is the first time I ever had the sump pumps inspected and failed inspection. Wanna guess why.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


You used a duplex non gfi. Use a single rec instead


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

....Why?...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> ....Why?...


Cord subject to physical damage maybe?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Cord subject to physical damage maybe?


 Do we have to guess?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

It wasn't the single rec, even though he could have failed me on that one. And it wasn't physical damage either.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, I didnt read the OP close enough where he said "wanna guess". My bad. If I had $5 to bet id say exactly what mccalry said. I put a duplex receptacle on a sump pump in an elevator pit once and it had to be changed outto a single receptacle.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

All the ones I've done the cords are about 20', and come out a conduit in the side. No outlet in the pit ? Mine usually go to a control box.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dronai said:


> All the ones I've done the cords are about 20', and come out a conduit in the side. No outlet in the pit ? Mine usually go to a control box.


 
Is that dog smiling?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is that dog smiling?


Yep


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dronai said:


> Yep


 
That is a awesome picture


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That is a awesome picture


 
Yours too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

It failed because the sump pump was considered inaccessible. It was buried 12' below grade. But, the cord was considered direct burial. I keep explaining this over and over to this contract. Now he's got to dig them all up. LMFAO

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wait, they _buried_ the sump pump? :lol:

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> It failed because the sump pump was considered inaccessible. It was buried 12' below grade. But, the cord was considered direct burial. I keep explaining this over and over to this contract. Now he's got to dig them all up. LMFAO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 
Well, yeah, you can't do that


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so what's the dif bettwen this sump and a well pump?

~CS~


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> so what's the dif bettwen this sump and a well pump?
> 
> ~CS~


Well pump is accessible if it breaks. The contractor installed a curtain drain around the house. The only way to pump the water up into the storm drain was to keep the pumps below grade.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> so what's the dif bettwen this sump and a well pump?
> 
> ~CS~


 
Most wells have tops to take off


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_doh!_

well isn't it _his _bad then?

~CS~


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Somtin I'm missing here, _why_ did he want to bury them?


----------

